# Help...



## Marreus (16/5/19)

Hi, I guess I am a dunce vapor, please could someone give some advice, I put my clearo 2 on charge, when I wanted to start I pressed the button and the light around the button gave a full flashing circle without heating up. Then when I let go the light stayed lit. What could this be. This indicator is not shown in the instructions, Help please....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (16/5/19)

Faulty coil. Remove coil and reseat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/5/19)

Does it only stay lit for like 3 to 5sec and then switch off?

If it does that then it normal. This staying lit is a function to show you how much battery life you have left. It’s a standard function on Pen and Pod styles devices that don’t have screens. Uses a LED light that changes colour or flashes of stays lit for number of seconds to indicate battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/5/19)

And to start a vape device you usually have to click the power button 5 times. 5 Clicks On, 5 Clicks Off. 

It’s kind of a universal vape standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/5/19)

Marreus said:


> Hi, I guess I am a dunce vapor, please could someone give some advice, I put my clearo 2 on charge, when I wanted to start I pressed the button and the light around the button gave a full flashing circle without heating up. Then when I let go the light stayed lit. What could this be. This indicator is not shown in the instructions, Help please....



are you pressing the button while it is on charging?


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Marreus said:


> Hi, I guess I am a dunce vapor, please could someone give some advice, I put my clearo 2 on charge, when I wanted to start I pressed the button and the light around the button gave a full flashing circle without heating up. Then when I let go the light stayed lit. What could this be. This indicator is not shown in the instructions, Help please....



Welcome to the forum @Marreus 
Hope you get your issue sorted.

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Resistance (16/5/19)

It means your battery is too low to fire the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------

